# Wanting to buy a cart for my pony...



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Dec 29, 2009)

I think I am just about lost when it comes to buying for a pony LOL. My Shetland is 40" and I have no idea what size shafts I should be looking for. This little dude wears a 52" inch blanket. Not sure if that will help any. Please help someone I don't know what size I need.....Any and all adivce would be much appreciated


----------



## muffntuf (Dec 29, 2009)

Shafts should be at least 66" or 68" for the pony then.


----------



## Minimor (Dec 29, 2009)

For our ponies that size we got 60" shafts on our EE cart & that gives them enough room. Jewell, who is 41" and good moving, has enough room in the 60" shafts that she isn't going to hit her heels on the basket even when she hits a good road trot.

For our ponies that will be 44" or 45" at maturity we may need longer shafts--not sure yet, but we'll see how they fit when they are ready to drive & get longer shafts then if we must.


----------



## MiLo Minis (Dec 29, 2009)

60" shafts should be plenty long enough. When measuring for a blanket you follow the curves, to measure for shafts you go straight along the side from the point of shoulder to the furthermost point of his buttocks and add 10". My pony cart has 60" shafts and fits a pony your size just fine and quite a bit larger ponies as well.


----------



## Knighthawke (Dec 31, 2009)

What is the regular length of shaft in a mini easy entry cart?


----------



## alphahorses (Jan 1, 2010)

My pony is 40" tall her cart has 52" shafts which fit her well. 66" or 68" inch shafts would be long for her. A lot of it depends on your ponies body length (my pony is not long-bodied)

If you are buying from a manufacturer or from a knowledgable tack shop, they can help you to measure to get a proper fit. Otherwise, contact someone like Jerald and ask them how to measure your pony for proper-fitting shafts.

https://jeraldsulky.com


----------



## muffntuf (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks Ronalee, guess I have the longer bodied ponies. Didn't think about that aspect.


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks so much for all the helpful responses. I really appreciate it.


----------

